# Scary "sticky tongue"



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought is this is some type of seizure, I would take a couple of videos of this happening and show your vet. 

If you post a video here someone may have an explanation as well, there are a lot of very knowledgeable people on the board.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley does something similar to this but he doesn't shiver. He is a licker and sometimes, it doesn't matter what he's licking, it's like his tongue gets "stuck" in that position for a few seconds. We laugh at him because he always continues to lick afterwards.
I'm thinking that he might be getting a cramp from all the licking the way we get a charlie horse. I don't really know since none of my dogs have ever done this but Bentley doesn't seem to be bothered by it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley does something similar to this but he doesn't shiver. He is a licker and sometimes, it doesn't matter what he's licking, it's like his tongue gets "stuck" in that position for a few seconds. We laugh at him because he always continues to lick afterwards.
> I'm thinking that he might be getting a cramp from all the licking the way we get a charlie horse. I don't really know since none of my dogs have ever done this but Bentley doesn't seem to be bothered by it.


 Spirit does the same thing, i actually like it ,when he is licking my hand,or arm,he is a heavy licker.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is a heavy licker and often mid-lick, he will leave his tongue out and stuck on me. Its the cutest thing i have ever seen. No shivering or drooling here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Because of the shivering i would ask your vet. but my boy does the same minus the shivering he's constantly licking things and gets stuck too but it doesn't seem to bother him and i always love those wet kisses =)


----------

